# Printer and USB problem

## Dillius

I've started to work on getting my USB printer going. And right now can't even get through the startup process. I've tried it in multiple USB ports, and the following occurs:

It detects multiple USB hubs, which are confusing. It sees an 8 port USB controller, then 2 more 4 Ports. It attempts to start a USB Mass Storage driver, which I don't need as I don't have a USB mass storage device. it then has the error:

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0 Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.

And it just sticks, not allowing me to answer any questions. 

Anyone have any ideas? the printer is a Lexmark Z23, which I doubt really matters. It seems like a USB controller error, which the USB ports are built onto my MSI Neo 2 Platinum mobo.

----------

## i92guboj

As  you said it is most likely a kernel usb config issue.

First of all, I do not know your mobo model, but most model (except macs and some compaqs, i think) uses the uhci driver, not ohci. You have to disable your ohci under drivers/usb in your kernel config. Maybe the kernel is confused, normally it detects wich driver to use, but sometimes it maybe wrong. Also if you want to use usb 2.0 you will need ehci. If your do not want your kernel to try to autodetect usb storage devices then you'll need to disable also that in the same configuration page. then compile with 'make && make install modules_install' and reboot to try your new kernel. Make sure you have mounted your /boot partition before doing the compilation, otherwise your new kernel will not be accesible in boot time.[/quote]

----------

## Dillius

Well, I tried removing the support for ohci and leaving the support for ehci. The problem is that, upon doing this my mouse went absolutely crazy. 

I'm using the MX700 Logitech keyboard/mouse. They are both being plugging into the non usb ports (ps/6 or ps/2? can't remember) The keyboard worked fine but the mouse was going wild. 

Maybe I should try placing them into the USB plugins instead of the ps2/ps6 ones. That or I will just break down and only use USB 1.1.

Any other ideas?

----------

## Frodg

I have uhci, ehci & ohci enabled in the kernel with no ill effects.

----------

## Dillius

Well going back to what 6thpink said, I could try it with uhci instead of ohci...

I simply noticed that ohci says it's specifically for non x86 architectures, and i'm runing an nvidia nforce 3 64 bit. it specifies uhci as being for Intel and VIA.

Perhaps it's not even related to the kernel functions... I don't really know.

Little Revision: lspci reveals:

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 0250

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at fc003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 0250

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at fc004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 0250

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at fc005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] #0a [2098]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

----------

## Tb0ne

Your lspci shows that your hardware indeed is OHCI, so leave support for that in as opposed to UHCI.

I have no idea what would be causing that error though =/

----------

## i92guboj

 *Tb0ne wrote:*   

> Your lspci shows that your hardware indeed is OHCI, so leave support for that in as opposed to UHCI.
> 
> I have no idea what would be causing that error though =/

 Yep, your hard seems to be a bit strange. Leave ohci and ehci, remove uhci, if that does not work then try without ehci to see what happens.

----------

## Dillius

Well I tried it without the OHCI in, and it caused my mouse, which isn't even usb, not to work.

I also tried plugging in a difrerent USB device than the printer, a USB mouse, and it gave me the exact same complaint.

Still wondering if anyone else has had experience with this?

----------

## DawgG

1. activate ONLY hardware that is really on your mobo in the kernel-config (lspci -vv and google). if you don't have [O,U]HCI, don't use it.

2. activate stuff that you want in the kernel-usb-config: maybe hid, maybe usb-mice, and definitely usb-printer

3. use (and maybe restart) hotplug when you plug in the usb-device

4. use lsusb to see if the printer is recognized

5. check the logs (dmesg; /var/log/messages)

6. have fun with gentoo!!!

----------

## Dillius

Well i've got other USB devices working at this point... I can't remember exactly how... but just play around with it a bit...

Now i'm getting screwed over by my printer still.. Lexmark z23. I've looked for specific guides from other people who have used these and i've looked at the specific drivers(Though they are more for the z33 than z23 i believe) and still no luck.

The printer does show up in the lsusb list, but as a z33 (they use the same driver... so...). But none of my programs, such as openoffice, detect it.

EDIT: CORRECTION: OpenOffice still doesn't detect anything but "Generic Printer". KWrite however DID see it, and I was given the following error when i tried it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A print error occurred. Error message received from system:
> 
> /usr/bin/lpr -P 'lexmarkz33' '-#1' '/tmp/kde-dylan/kdeprint_fCqnphrz' : execution failed with message:
> ...

 

----------

## DawgG

before you do ANYTHING with applications that can print you MUST have your hardware and prinsystem/printqueue(s) up and running.

if the printer's detected, then see if cups or kde-print can use it.

for lexmark-drivers you could have a look at this: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z23. lexmark does not have  sufficient linux-support or drivers.

lexmark does have own linux-drivers you can download from their website (the website really sucks, but evetually you'll find the linux-drivers (*.rpm).)

i have downloaded them, but haven't installed or tested them yet; if they work with cups for my company's e323 network-printer i'll keep you posted on how.

(personally, i really like cups as the printing-system)

----------

## Dillius

Yea I followed some process that had me rpm2targz them and install them. KDE's print utility see's the printer, but it can't do much else. Also I was told not to use CUPS at first, and I tried some other print systemcalled LPRng. 

EDIT: Heck, trying it again. Now I get a wierd hostname error trying to use KDE's printing manager to do a test page. It says the hostname of my computer(archmage) is bad:

/usr/bin/lpr -P 'lexmarkz33' '-#1' '/usr/kde/3.3/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:

Get_local_host: hostname 'archmage' bad

----------

